# South Whitley



## queenholly (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm new to fall mushrooms, so I'm just taking pictures until I can find someone to teach me. I found a few things in my woods today, and was wondering if I could get a little identification help.

[/url] 

[url=http://www.the-soap-dish.com/orange.jpg][img][/url] 

[url=http://www.the-soap-dish.com/north-west%20corner.jpg][img][/url] 

[url=http://www.the-soap-dish.com/fallen%20log.jpg][img][/url] 

.... and just for fun, this guy posed for me

[url=http://www.the-soap-dish.com/snake.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

The second picture on your list is velvet foot. Should be a black on the lower stem. The third picture could be honey mushrooms,they grow in groups on stumps and dead wood. Nice group of pics


----------



## queenholly (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks, Smokey! I did a little reading on the velvet foot, and it said it's best to do a spore print before eating, because there is a very deadly lookalike. I'm glad I'm just taking pictures for now. I did find a HUGE patch of really nice puffballs. Now that I'm paying attention, I'm really surprised at the number of different fungi in my woods. I didn't realize there was so much variety.


----------

